# Radiator Tank Repair Or Replacement - Dallas Texas



## AussiePaul (Feb 8, 2006)

I recently pulled the radiator out of my E36 '94 325i convertible to change the water pump which crapped out.

Anyway, when removing the top radiator hose (drivers side) the flange which the hose connects to breaks off. It appears it was cracked virtually all of the way around and the little bit of stress I put on it to remove the hose was enough to break it off completely.

There is not enough of the flange left to be able to clamp the hose back on so I need to either have the left tank of the radiator of the replaced or repaired (I am leaning towards replacement) as the plastic appears to be deteriorating.

Can anyone recommend a good radiator shop in Dallas East of Dallas where I will get good service.

Also what sort of money am I looking at spending on this?


----------



## ManicMechanic (May 25, 2007)

For what it will cost to have the tank replaced/repaired. You can almost get a totally new radiator with no flow problems, other side tank being old etc.... Check out www.oembimmerparts.com for some great prices on new radiators. (No, I don't work for them, but they are a website sponsor after all.)


----------



## AussiePaul (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks mate!


----------

